# New Years Eve in Sao Martinho do Porto



## Itchyfeet1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi to anyone in the Sao Martinho do Porto area, we are coming back over to spend our first New Year in SMDP. We've heard its a great time of year and are really looking forward to it however not sure if we have to book a table in one of the restaurants.....we normally just walk down the beach road and pick onel....however I'd prefer not to take the risk on NYE.

If anyone on the forum could recommend a good restaurant for NYE and pass the phone number so I could book a table I would really appreciate it.......and love to meet up with anyone who fancy a beer or a glass or wine or two with us that night......

Kindest Regards
Itchy feet .......Al


----------

